# MTB 8-25 Meriden Mountain



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2008)

Me ..and JP did the Meriden Mountain ride this afternoon..The same ride  we did with 03jeff, and severene last week....we prettty much rode hard and finished in about 2 and a half hours...For some reason JP prefers his old bike better then the one he got from greg so he rode the POS FS bike today...Couple minor crashes...a little blood, but nothing life threatening.  Heres a little cheesy vid I took

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job on the video. Looks like you two will do anything for our viewing pleasure here!

JP's new bike the headset and bottom bracket were extremely loose yesterday when he left so I don't think he had a chance to tighten them.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

Classic dynamic duo right there.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice vid!  Good choices to show off the riding there.  You guys are animals!!!  I'm impressed that you did it in 2.5 hrs!  Did you find the original trail back that you intended last time or did you ride on the road again?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## powhunter (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Nice vid!  Good choices to show off the riding there.  You guys are animals!!!  I'm impressed that you did it in 2.5 hrs!  Did you find the original trail back that you intended last time or did you ride on the road again?



yea we did....it was easy during daylight :argue:   those rock gardens were brutal on the body/bikes  You can expect  someone will get a pich/flat riding thru that stuff....at least I had the right size tubes this time to repair them!!  


steve


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice work on the vid Steve.  Looks like you guys had a fun time.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

Where is Meriden Mountain?  Does it perhaps go by another name?  How much of a trail network is there?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2008)

Hubbard Park on West Main Street in Meriden. I think I threw up our gps track from last time on CF, but don't follow it, we got kinda lost!


----------



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hubbard Park on West Main Street in Meriden. I think I threw up our gps track from last time on CF, but don't follow it, we got kinda lost!



Have been wondering about this place.  I will check it out.  Nice vid, BTW.


----------

